# Best (easiest) way to fur out a wall only 1/2"?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

1/2" strips of CDX would be the cheapest way.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Are you sure about that? Is the offending wall 2x4 or something shallower?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Just curious,
how is the extra 1/2" going to affect the front lip of the tub? Losing a half inch only on one side may look strange. Can't you move the valve body back?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

All shower valves allow for some "play" when installing them. I have never heard of a "have-too" fir-out a 1/2" for shower valve placement.


----------



## Testarossa214 (Jan 4, 2012)

The existing wall is a 2x3 wall, unfortunately. I was hopeful that as we were just replacing the valve with a new one in the same wall that the plumber would be able to work with it. But that apparently wasn't possible with the fixture we chose. The tub, also, has a small gap (approx 1/8"-3/16") between it and the framing at this side that needs to be tightened up. 

The current gap between the plumbing spacer and the existing framed wall is 1-1/4". So, my plan is to put 1/2" furring over the studs, plastic sheet over that lapped over the tub lip (I'm paranoid from a couple years of a leak down into our kitchen below), 1/2"cement board over that, moisture barrier, thinset and tile. 

It would have been easier to reframe that wall, i know. Hindsight is 20-20. I have a trim detail in mind to hide the front edge, where it could look strange.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

What's on the backside of your wall where the shower valve is going? Closet by chance? If it were, I would make amends for it to stick in a little there and just make a nice cover for it. Just seems like when you do something to make do, it usually comes back to bite you when it's too late.

Mike Hawkins


----------

